# تراكيب مواد تجميل معتمدة من شركة كوجنس



## ابراهيم حمودة (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ايها الاخوة المهندسين ، مرفق مع هذه المشاركة تراكيب مفيدة لشامبوهات ذات جودة عالمية


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (12 أكتوبر 2010)

بوركت اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 أكتوبر 2010)

عاشت الأيادي أخي أبراهيم على هذه التركيبات المفيدة وننتظر الجديد من مواضيعك .......


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسلم هالأيدين


----------



## elkemia (13 أكتوبر 2010)

gazak alla kol khir


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقك الله وجزاك خيرا


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## مهندسة وبكيفي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

تشكرات أخي..


----------



## جاسرو (16 أكتوبر 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## احمد بهجت م (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراٌ جزيلاٌ على الفورميلات 
ياريت أحصل على فورميلا لكريم ليلي + كريم ضد التجاعيد 
شكراٌ سلفاٌ


----------



## seefelmasry (17 مارس 2011)

سلمت يداك اخي الكريم


----------



## claymore (25 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مازن81 (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## البرداعى (26 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر
---------------


----------



## agabeain (26 أبريل 2011)

باااااااارك الله فيك يااااااااغاااااااالى


----------



## mansour abdalla (28 أبريل 2011)

thankuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

يسلمو هالايدين
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## hani_wafa2000 (6 ديسمبر 2011)

many thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (2 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## dr.aliaboalnagaa (7 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ارجو من حضرتك انزال الملف مرة اخرى لان الملف بة مشكلة وشكرا


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (8 مايو 2012)

الملف بة مشكلة


----------

